# I love to fish



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

So why is it so much better than fishing from a boat, I will do it if I can land more fish, I will get the gear. Please express the difference for me


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2000881&highlight=Wade+slow


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It doesn't mean you have to wade to catch fish in a spot. Wading might be the most effective, stealthy and thorough way to fish a particular area. If you can control a boat or kayak and prevent hull slap, and various other noises and control the craft's pace, again without any fish alarming sounds, that might be just as good as wading in theory. In practice, it's just about impossible to do that as well as wading. The wind and current have to be right and you have to be on your game. 

There are plenty of people that fish and catch fish and never leave the boat for a variety of reasons. You can catch fish soaking shrimp, croaker, cut bait, tossing plugs or flies. To my way of thinking, there isn't a right or wrong. There are consequences for each choice. Shrimp soakers are going to be more likely to get hard heads and gafftops than the arties people, but some days they might get the good fish when other methods fail. 

Wading is proven to work. But you don't have to ever wade, but there will be places and times you might wish you had that tool available in the box.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds good, I will get some ray guards


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> sounds good, I will get some ray guards


Do it Mark. It's a blast and my preferred method. Until my back or some other piece of me gives, I'll get wet.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wading is definitely the most productive method, provided you are on the fish. The only problem I see is if you commit to wade down a shoreline and find no fish, you might have a very long wade back to the boat in order to make a move to another location. Time is wasted, sometimes lots of time. When I use to fish Rockport, we would drift until we found some fish, then get out and wade. Summertime especially. Those first few hours after daylight are usually the critical time and you don't want to waste it making your way back to the boat.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Solarscreen. A couple of decades ago that problem bothered me, but I finally graduated to a light 14' alum boat with 15 hp evenrude. I tie the boat off to my belt, trailing about 15' behind me, tilt the motor up, put a small drag anchor behind the boat (like a brick with holes in it), so it wont creep up behind you when you stop and took off down a long shoreline. You have to watch your tow line on your back stroke when casting.

I am about too old for long wades now.....but I always had a cold beer with in a 15' wade!! LOL AND could load up and go to a new spot in a second.

Later
R3F


----------

